# 10mm options



## BowHunter89 (Jan 31, 2010)

What pistols are available in 10mm that won't break the bank? Used is fine but not at a new price... Anyone heard of this brand good or bad? 

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/38878


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 31, 2010)

The EEA is a direct copy of the CZ-75 model.  The design itself is sound, but like any copy, it is a copy.

You can get a Glock 20 for about the same price and have the capability to add accessories and even a scope (MAKO makes a mount that attaches to the rail).

The 10mm makes a good hunting round.


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 31, 2010)

If you want a 1911 set up you can do what I have just done to my second one, I had bought a new Taurus in 38 super, bought a replacement barrel in 10 mm, 18lb recoil spring, now its 2 calibers in 1 gun. I have a Kimber Stainless Target II that I did the same way. Both work great and are fun to shoot. I called Kimber in Yonkers NY before I tried it it to ask a few questions and everything I asked about  they said it would work and should have no trouble, so I went ahead and did it.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jan 31, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> The EEA is a direct copy of the CZ-75 model.  The design itself is sound, but like any copy, it is a copy.
> 
> You can get a Glock 20 for about the same price and have the capability to add accessories and even a scope (MAKO makes a mount that attaches to the rail).
> 
> The 10mm makes a good hunting round.



Very true, what type of range will it have assuming I can shoot it well enough?


----------



## btanner (Jan 31, 2010)

i just recently got a glock 20 10mm and i love it, the rounds are to get, but mine shoots very good. i looking forward to killing a deer this year, and a hog with it soon


----------



## BowHunter89 (Jan 31, 2010)

I reload btw.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 31, 2010)

I suggest Kimber. I have a couple in the EclipseII's as you see in my avatar. I have had the Glock 20 in the past, but could never really shoot the Glock as well as needed, due to the double stacked magazine. However the Kimbers are awesome, and the 10mm is the perfect round. For defence I use the Double Tap 135 grain and for hunting the 185 grain. Olympic Arms also made me a carbine in 10mm.


----------



## no clever name (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a couple of glock 10mm's and just sold a kimber like Parkers.  

The kimber was definitely nicer but for the price you can't beat a glock.   For the small difference in price I'd definitely go with a glock over the EAA.


----------



## Paul White (Feb 2, 2010)

Get a glock and you will not have any problems. The 1911's are good but some have problems with the recoil breaking the frame.


----------



## RLFaler (Feb 8, 2010)

I looked at the website. Very interesting. But you are no longer handgun hunting at this point. Unless, you wanted to convert this back and forth.  Great! Now I am gonna have to buy something else. Thanks. ....my wife was just about to let me back into the house.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 3, 2010)

Olympic Arms will make you a 10mm on an AR platform (I have one) the magizines are 10 round uzi which is the only drawback.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a G29 and will be getting a G20 as soon as I find a good deal on one.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Mar 3, 2010)

I love my G20.  Have yet to take a deer with it I was skunked this year.  I did not get a chance to practice much with it for the last season.  So far, with about 250 rds through it, it is accurate with most I have fed it.  It does have a large grip due to the double stack magazine but I have big hands and handle it OK.  I installed a Lone Wolf barrel, which seems to be more accurate than the factory tube but then maybe I am just getting used to it.  I do like the 6” Lone Wolf barrel though.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 3, 2010)

Just as an option, the G21 and G30 can be converted to 10mm with just a barrel and a magazine change.


----------



## lumberman (Mar 4, 2010)

*38 Super Conversion*

Can anyone verify that converting a 1911 from a 38 Super to 10mm only envolves changing the barrel and springs.


----------



## jmoser (Mar 4, 2010)

I love my G20; handloads include 180 and 200 gr XTPs with Power Pistol and 800-X powders.  I also have some Speer 200 gr TMJs but seems like they are discontinued ??

For maximum hunting velocity and range with the heavy bullets look into a 6" KKM bbl.

Hint - if you load hot with heavy bullets for hunting the factory G20 bbl will stretch the cases too much to resize with conventional dies.  You will need a Redding 'bulger' die or use an aftermarket bbl with tighter chamber.

A hot 10mm is like having a .41 mag in semiauto!

I think you are looking at 50 - 75 yards maximum assuming you can make that without optics.

Guys sell used G20s fairly often, especially if they do not handload.  Save up and get one!


----------



## no clever name (Mar 4, 2010)

frankwright said:


> Just as an option, the G21 and G30 can be converted to 10mm with just a barrel and a magazine change.



I got one of the desert camo g21's awhile back and converted it to 10mm, no problems with it so far.



			
				lumberman said:
			
		

> Can anyone verify that converting a 1911 from a 38 Super to 10mm only envolves changing the barrel and springs.



I read about that being done on another forum but I think you'll also need 10mm mags.


----------



## Craig Knight (Mar 4, 2010)

lumberman said:


> Can anyone verify that converting a 1911 from a 38 Super to 10mm only envolves changing the barrel and springs.



yep if you change them out they work fine. Did my Kimber that way after talking to a gunsmith at Kimber manufacturing. Put in a Kimber 10mm barrel and a 18lb or 20lb recoil spring. Didnt give any problems. Was going to do the same thing to the Taurus I bought but wound up trading it off before I swapped it over. The man who owns the Taurus now is going to swap it out from 38 super to 10mm. The 38 super mags for my Kimber worked just fine with the 10mm rounds, never had to buy 10mm specific mags for it.


----------



## olhippie (Mar 24, 2010)

...I'm looking into a Glock long slide G20SF (slim frame). I shot a Glock 21 long slide Slim Frame (same EXACT frame as the G20)and found it very fast and accurate at a practical pistol shoot.I reckon the 10mm will be a bit more to handle than the .45acp but the G21 was a Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- cat!...I think the G20 will be a great sidearm on big game hunts (bear, hogs, etc.)....Finding a long slide might be difficult, but cheaper than buying an after market slide and barrel!


----------



## golffreak (Apr 3, 2010)

I just picked up a new Glock 20 10mm for $550 out the door. Gun feels and shoots great.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 3, 2010)

TazD, Care to share that reload data?

I am considering a 10mm for this season.


----------



## Match10 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am partial to my Colt... But it is not inexpensive....







I also reload for it, and have three different loads for different purposes.


----------

